# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Hey guys.....I'm getting anxious!!!! 5 more days until we leave for Praiano, Capri AND our 1st trip to Paris!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!Any suggestions welcome, .....we have reservations at Altitude 95 fo

## LindaP

Hey guys.....I'm getting anxious!!!! 5 more days until we leave for Praiano, Capri AND our 1st trip to Paris!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!Any suggestions welcome, .....we have reservations at Altitude 95 for dinner one night....this is our second time to Capri, what an awesome place....., but Paris is going to be a welcome first!!!!I guess it will be a memorable 30th anniversary....we'll send out a trip report on return!!!  Linda and Bill

----------


## JEK

Happy anniversary! Of course you will need to do all the standard sights: Notre Dame, Le Louvre, Eiffel Tower and many more.
Wait, Altitude 95 is on stage 1 of the Tower!

Nice menu, enjoy!

----------


## tim

Linda,

You have to go all the way to the top of the Eiffel Tower.  I know it's touristy, and I know there may be a long line, but it's worth it.  On a half decent day you can see the entire city from up there.

----------


## Eddie

If you're a fan of gothic architecture, and stained glass, don't miss Saint Chapelle. It has the most amazing stained glass I've ever seen.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Eddie....I heard about that, and it is on my list of must see......someone suggested going around sunset, to see the stained glass in the sunset!!!!

----------


## Eddie

Linda,
It's amazing at any time, but I found it to be best when the sun shined through. I can't recall ever being so awed by a sight in my life. When you walk in, it doesn't seem like much. When you walk up the granite steps, worn away by hundreds of years of footsteps, you can't help being floored by the scene. I haven't been in about 30 years, but the impression is still fresh in my mind.

----------


## lloyd

Linda
Our second favourite place in the world
You will enjoy !!!

----------

